
The Semicolon Wars - J3L2404
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/2006/4/the-semicolon-wars/1
======
nfnaaron
Interesting, enjoyed it, but ...

OT: That is one of the "dirtiest" sites I've ever seen, and the reason is that
so much of the text is rendered as images.

Maybe understandable if a logo is a strong part of a company's identity. But
there's so much text on the page that is inexplicably rendered as an image:

    
    
      - The logo, American Scientist, which doesn't look especially hard to render as text.
      - The Ads by Google header to the ad box.
      - View Printer Friendly.
      - Especially ironic: Raise Font Size a A *A*, where the phrase and each letter/link are made of four separate images.
    

And this in the middle of an otherwise reasonably modern site that uses css
and javascript. It's Brazilianesque, in the Gilliam sense of the word.

